# The sewing bug has hit



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

or it's just getting to feel like Fall here! I am still working on the hand sewing of my paper pieced star quilt but want to do something quick and easy.
While checking out you tube ran across this neat way to sew, and talk about really easy. Just wanted to share.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgV64kXet7s[/ame]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is outstanding. I think I may have to give some of that a try.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Really neat ideas, but man! There's a lot of fabric waste!

Anyone doing these, there were several blocks in the video, that when done the way she's doing them, will cut the corners/tips off.

For example: 
The square in a square @ 4:45, doing it her way will leave every tip of the squares cut off with the seam allowance.

The pinwheel @ 8:35, will not have the pinwheels meeting in the middle edge of the blocks.

You'll also want to watch those open areas if someone else may do the machine quilting for you.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Brilliant. You just cut the excess fabric off the back. This is what you down when making layers of appliquÃ©- snip, snip. You&#8217;d have big enough pieces to use in another project.

On the triangle pieces, I&#8217;d open the square and sew along the fold, then trim both fabrics to a 1/4 seam and end up with an extra smaller triangle.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Teri, I see what you mean, she didn't leave a seam allowance. (Seen those sad little piles of minute "perfect" patchwork squares with no hope of betterment too. The Beginners Trap)

I've made pillow covers by the square-in-a-square with heavy upholstery fabric in the center so it lays flat and the outer fabric takes the seams - nice because it's finished on the back. All the stress is on the uncut background square, very strong.

And the curvy part is like the cathedral window method, isn't it? I can see those wavy rectangles going very mid-century modern - Inspiring!

Thanks Debbie!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Yep, Cowgirl, she's setting it up so that there's no way the triangles will ever meet. It's on the hatchet block @ 4:00 too.

Anyone that may want to do this method with some of these blocks, can add 1/2" to the size she says on the small squares to allow for the seam allowance. 

The curvy part is very loosely like the cathedral window in that you're folding it back and tacking it down to make the curve.


----------

